
Swift Creator Chris Lattner Leaves Tesla After Only Six Months in the Job - macinjosh
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/swift-creator-chris-lattner-leaves-tesla-after-only-six-months-in-the-job.2052438/
======
huangc10
> "Chris just wasn't the right fit for Tesla, and we've decided to make a
> change," Tesla said Tuesday, according to The Wall Street Journal.

I wonder what "wasn't the right fit" meant for Chris' scenario. Did he walk
away or was he let go because of team or company dynamics? Or was he not the
right fit for the job? It'll be interesting as it can provide insight in
company culture of Tesla vs. Apple.

~~~
macinjosh
My guess, which I have no evidence for, is that Tesla likes to move fast
(autonomous vehicle by end of '17) and at Apple he had a lot more time to
focus on projects like Swift for longer periods of time.

~~~
hacker_9
Questionable. I would describe Swift as 'move fast' too, judging by the fact
there is breaking changes [1] every release.

[1] [http://blog.xebia.com/breaking-changes-
swift-4/](http://blog.xebia.com/breaking-changes-swift-4/)

~~~
jack9
That's not uncommon for new languages. Swift is definitely not in the "move
fast" column, even taking that into consideration.

~~~
valuearb
Less than 4 years to become the dominant language for iOS development, thats
pretty fast.

~~~
suyash
When you have a company like Apple backing it - anything can become dominant
(at least till now).

------
suyash
Rumor has it that the culture at Tesla is worse than at Apple - more pressure,
more bullies to please etc etc.

------
eddyg
Earlier HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14600073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14600073)

------
2017throw
Doubt they are interested in writing elegant code there.

